# good creek fishing!



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

looks like buckeye toms been doing some good muskie fishing  
just thought id share this 
these pics are from this year 2006
http://www.ohiohillscatfishclub.com/muskie.html
http://www.network54.com/Forum/257090/message/1141368047/My+first+triple....


----------



## Sunfish (Jun 19, 2004)

Boy, that sure looks like Middle Fork of Little Salt Creek in Vinton County. That railroad track looks just like the track that runs by the boy scout camp where I stayed at when I was a kid. It is a real pretty area.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

big fish come from a small creek like that shesh


----------

